
Ask HN: Is there a way to quantify opinions into a tangible tree/graph? - trexen
Take any given topic, say political for example.<p>Say the president does or says something.<p>Is there a way to quantify everyone&#x27;s opinion about this into a tangible set of statements that you can agree or disagree with?
======
ethiclub
In addition to ACH (mentioned by tboyd47), there is argument mapping.

[https://www.rationaleonline.com/docs/en/tutorials#h9qc66](https://www.rationaleonline.com/docs/en/tutorials#h9qc66)

See rationale for software:

[https://www.reasoninglab.com/](https://www.reasoninglab.com/)

------
PaulHoule
There are many ways to do it.

You could load documents containing facts, opinions or other information into
a database and then add another "table" that links one thing to another so we
can say that "opinion B is a response to opinion A" or that any sort of
relationship exists between them.

I think this even more interesting when we apply it to a set of documents that
have business, engineering or science value.

------
tboyd47
Yes! There is a great way to do this called ACH (Analysis of Competing
Hypothesis). It's a wonderful way to clarify your thoughts about a complex
issue. It is used within the CIA.

[http://competinghypotheses.org/docs/ACH,_Step_By_Step](http://competinghypotheses.org/docs/ACH,_Step_By_Step)

